# Doge V2 build



## BioHAZarD (14/4/15)

Hi guys 

First build on my new Doge

7 wraps
2.4mm ID
24 gauge
0.2 ohm
















Vapes like a dream at 60 watts

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schuller (15/4/15)

Awesome Build


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/4/15)

Schuller said:


> Awesome Build


Thanks @Schuller


----------



## mc_zamo (15/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First build on my new Doge
> 
> ...


Hey Dude, I recently just got my Doge v2 as well, currently running a 0.25 OHms warpped with 28 Gauge Kanthal. The clouds that this baby produces is amazing. The only problem is it tends to over heat very quickly and there is no drip tip available that will fit.... any ideas on how I could fix this??


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/4/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Hey Dude, I recently just got my Doge v2 as well, currently running a 0.25 OHms warpped with 28 Gauge Kanthal. The clouds that this baby produces is amazing. The only problem is it tends to over heat very quickly and there is no drip tip available that will fit.... any ideas on how I could fix this??


Hi @mc_zamo 

Yeah the clouds are awesome. So far i have found that the atty heats up if the juice levels are low.

The only thing i can think of is to ask on the forum if someone does any work with delrin and then maybe ask if they could fashion a drip tip cover?

Enjoy your Doge


----------



## Keith Milton (27/4/15)

Built a dual Braided coil on my Doge V2

3x 28 gauge Kanthal brided to form one length, and wrapped 5 times on a 2mm screw driver
and it is 0.2 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mc_zamo (27/4/15)

Nice build @keithmilton!!! I can imagine she be chucking out some decent clouds  do you also find that it get hot if you chain vape it??


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/4/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Nice build @keithmilton!!! I can imagine she be chucking out some decent clouds  do you also find that it get hot if you chain vape it??


At 0.2ohms even the mod is going to get hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/4/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Built a dual Braided coil on my Doge V2
> 
> 3x 28 gauge Kanthal brided to form one length, and wrapped 5 times on a 2mm screw driver
> and it is 0.2 ohms.


@Keith Milton nice build man. What's with the strange center screw. Thats not the original one?

Enjoy

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton (27/4/15)

The mod and the RDA does get hot @Gazzacpt 

@BioHAZarD my centre copper screw stripped on me, but am going to go all stainless screws on the Doge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avi_RB7 (28/4/15)

clapton coils in mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Hi @Yiannaki
Just seeing these Doge builds made me remember about my Doge V2
What was the problem again regarding the center post ? Can you remember? I think we couldnt change it to stainless or something?

Just want to know so we can find a potential solution if one is required


----------



## Rudi (28/4/15)

Twisted 28G 0.3 ohm
Produces some sick clouds and the flavour is amazing! love the Doge V2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Yiannaki
> Just seeing these Doge builds made me remember about my Doge V2
> What was the problem again regarding the center post ? Can you remember? I think we couldnt change it to stainless or something?
> 
> Just want to know so we can find a potential solution if one is required



@Silver, we were unable to swap out your center post from copper to SS on your doge. I think that the reason we couldn't manage was because we didn't have a wide enough screwdriver with enough torque.

I replaced the center post for @devdev this weekend without any hassles thanks to have the right size flat screwdriver.


----------



## Yiannaki (28/4/15)

Calling @devdev to share his doge v2 build


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Ok many thanks. So we can try when I get back from holiday with the correct tools

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Devaper (7/7/15)

Hey all I have a doge v2 also. Only have 28gauge kanthal an would like to know the best build as i can only read 0.5ohms. Nothing less. Im currently running single coil at 6 wraps at 1.0ohms.


----------



## DoubleD (7/7/15)

Devaper said:


> Hey all I have a doge v2 also. Only have 28gauge kanthal an would like to know the best build as i can only read 0.5ohms. Nothing less. Im currently running single coil at 6 wraps at 1.0ohms.



What have you tried so far with the 28g? And what type of vape are you after, hot, cold? 


Edit: Which mod/battery are you using?


----------



## Keith Milton (7/7/15)

I had these in my Doge V2





Alien Wire




Stitched Alien Stove Top




Juggernaut




Vertebraide





Flat Bastard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Devaper (8/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> What have you tried so far with the 28g? And what type of vape are you after, hot, cold?
> 
> 
> Edit: Which mod/battery are you using?



Sup man. Im using istick 30watt at the moment. Looking for max vape production.. Currently using dual coil 6wraps at 0.6 ohms. Alot of vape! But wouldnt mind more eyy hahaha


----------

